# [TCL] Buffer senden ohne close



## brx (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hab hier folgenden Code: 

```
proc client {chan addr port} {
   set line [gets $chan]
   set path [file join . [string trimleft [lindex $line 1] /]]
   puts $chan "HTTP/1.0 200 OK"
   puts $chan "Content-Type: text/html"
   puts $chan ""
   puts $chan "<b>Request: $path</b><br /><br />"

}


socket -server client 9005
vwait forever
```
Ich bastel gerade an einem HTTP Chat. Wie kann ich dafür sorgen dass der Buffer an den Browser geschickt wird ohne die verbindung zu schließen? Mit flush funktioniert es nicht. Der Chat soll nämlich so funktionieren dass eine Verbindung aufgebaut wird ohne zu trennen.
MfG


----------

